# SC convicts man of stabbing tracking dog



## Craig Snyder (May 7, 2012)

http://www.policeone.com/corrections/articles/6092294-s-c-man-gets-5-years-for-stabbing-k-9/


----------



## James Kotary (Nov 14, 2012)

Wish they found this guy guilty! Ex state trooper here shoots a GSD and gets off. Facts of the case are the ex trooper knew the guy would be there because of a dispute he was having with the owner. He was armed on a trail system that is public looking for a confrontation!
http://www.uticaod.com/news/x299888333/Ex-trooper-to-stand-trial-today-for-shooting-mans-dog


----------

